# Tractor recommendations



## alblancher (Jun 22, 2010)

This forum has such a large following and many of us have sizable tracts of property so I would like your help in selecting a tractor.  I now have 18 acres of basically flat, slightly sloped property that will have to be mowed and maintained.  I intend to plant pecan trees on the majority of the unused land and will expand my garden.  I am interested in using a 5 ft. brush mower and a 5 ft finish mower for around the house.  I need to maintain my driveway,  clay/sand  and small rock.  Eventually I will add a tiller or single/dual row maker. 

Since the purchase of the new, adjoining property was a cash sale cost is a consideration.

I tried the grey market Yan Mars but my butt doesn't fit in them, they truly are made for smaller people.  I really like the Kubota L3400 and the comparable John Deere but I can't touch the Kubota for under 13k and the Deere is even further out.

I am very interested in the Mahindra 4025.  41hp, 2 wheel drive, standard with power steering.  The tractor seems to be built like a tank and the dealer is withing 20 miles of the property.  The tractor is also priced almost 3k less then Kubota

Anybody have an opinion about Mahindra?

Thanks

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2010)

Al honestly I've heard good and bad about the Mahindra. A guy I know buy one and the dealer had it more than he did for the first six months. That tractor was in the 40 hp range. I've also heard people say good things about them so maybe he just got a lemon I'm not sure. Have you looked into New Holland mine has been great. I think much of it is having a dealer that is close, reasonable, and honest. The dealer I bought mine from closed down and now its a long drive to the nearest dealer but thank goodness I don't have to go there often. Hows does the warranty on the Mahindra compare to the others?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's 5 yrs on the power train.  My brother in law has a new small Kubota 4wd and he is having intermittent problems  with the hydraulics that control the pto.  Like your friend, it has been in the shop as much as it has been at his farm.  Just like anything you don't know what you will get until its delivered.  I have to find a New Holland dealer because they don't provide their there about pricing on the web sites.


----------



## diesel (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a New Holland TC30.  It has been the best tractor I have even owned or known about.  Most of my friends have Kubota and like  mentioned above they have had issues w/ the hydraulics.  the only think about the New Holland tc30 is not recommended to use a back ho.  But I didn't see that in your requirements.  Just my two cents.


----------



## mudduck (Jun 22, 2010)

if you have that much land you mite won't to think about a front end loader

you will used it more than you think you would. they are great.save a lot of work hauling drit

and brush rock and cleaning up .

i have a 2600 ford diesel and i love it just wish i had the front end loader

good luch


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Mahindra's are going to make a huge impact in the compact/utility tractor market in the near future. I would be confident w/ that purchase.

Remember that a John Deere compact is basically a Yan Mar...so....

My suggestion for an all around fantastic compact/utility tractor is a Massey Ferguson 1533. Gross Engine hp: 33.0. PTO hp Hydro: 26.0.

These are a tried and true tractor around here. I'd suggest getting your implements through Gearmore as well to save from buying manufacturers implements (which are the same thing, just way more money).


----------



## alblancher (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I did visit the New Holland dealer closest to my place and they specialize in larger agricultural tractors.  They generally don't carry the smaller CUTs.  All the smaller New Hollands are 4wd and according to their website out of my price range. 

I would like to have a FEL but right now it's a non-affordable luxury.  I will make sure that the tractor I buy can add the FEL in the future.

Thanks again, I look forward to reading any additional advice the board may offer.

Al


----------



## alblancher (Jun 22, 2010)

ThunderDome

I have not yet looked at Massey Ferguson.  Thanks for the direction, I will visit them before making a final decision.  I will also look at Gearmore for implements.  All the cutters and box blades look like they are well constructed but the price differences are pretty dramatic.  Any one familiar with King Kutter?  There is a site that will do direct ship and they are pretty inexpensive.

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2010)

Al I have used some king kutter equipment and I would consider it light duty that is the brand Tractor Supply sells. I had their 5' Bushog on a different tractor and it did fine for mowing stuff like pastures but didn't last long trying to mow brush. I have a friend that has their post hole digger attachment and it works pretty good for him. As important or maybe more important than the brand is the dealer in my opinion. If you think you may add a front end loader later on I would buy 4 wheel drive. Around a farm type setting the front end loader is great for lots of things I use mine a lot. Another brand you may want to look at is Cub Cadet believe it or not they make or used to make a good small tractor I had one of their 30 hp 4x4 tractors and it served me well until I needed double the horsepower.


----------



## etcher1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought a Mahindra 3318 gear with a FEL and a grapple in 2009. We had an ice storm and had trees down all over, with a minimum amount of cutting the trees up it handled the loads very well.  I have been very happy with it. I have not had any problems with it.  I have a 12 year old  Kubota tractor also, like you said before Kubota wants an arm and a leg for a comparable model.  Here's a link to the one I bought  http://www.mahindrausa.com/tractorDetails.php?p_ID=16103


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 22, 2010)

Kubota price may be a little bit more up front, but they seem to be like tanks and parts availability is more key for me for me in rural kentucky.

My neighbors run New Hollands and have good luck with them.

I picked up a used Ford a few years back and its a tank.  (you always need a backup tractor)


----------

